# New York on a big budget



## inflatable jesus (Oct 10, 2009)

So I'm about to turn 30 and I feel like treating myself on my birthday next month. I'm 90% settled on the idea of spending it in New York but I've been out in the suburbs for a couple of years now, I very rarely venture into the city and don't really have any concrete ideas for what to do.

So I was just wondering if anyone had any big-budget ideas for a night in NYC? Restaurant, hotel (maybe with a great view), bar recommendations would be welcome.

I've always been a $12 entree and dive bar kind of a guy, but I think it might be nice to try something different. It will just be me and the missus if that makes a difference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ralph Masters (Oct 10, 2009)

The Windows on the World restaurant used to be good, I'm not sure if it's still open though


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> The Windows on the World restaurant used to be good, I'm not sure if it's still open though



I'm hoping that was a feeble attempt at irony rather than just plain dumb.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

If budget was no problem I would be eating a the River cafe.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 11, 2009)

The Crosby Street hotel should be open by now. If it's as excellent as the Firmdale group's London hotels you won't be disappointed. I should declare that a friend does their PR, but the recommendation is based on staying at their places here.


----------



## D (Oct 11, 2009)

inflatable jesus said:


> So I'm about to turn 30 and I feel like treating myself on my birthday next month. I'm 90% settled on the idea of spending it in New York but I've been out in the suburbs for a couple of years now, I very rarely venture into the city and don't really have any concrete ideas for what to do.
> 
> So I was just wondering if anyone had any big-budget ideas for a night in NYC? Restaurant, hotel (maybe with a great view), bar recommendations would be welcome.
> 
> ...



what kind of budget is a big budget for you?

As you know, 'big budget' in cities like NY and London takes on a whole new meaning, potentially.

I'd like to dine at Park Avenue Fall (entrees between $27 and $50).  But then there's also, say, Per Se if you've got $275 pp for a prix fixe plus tip.

And a whole bunch of things in between...


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 11, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> The Crosby Street hotel should be open by now. If it's as excellent as the Firmdale group's London hotels you won't be disappointed. I should declare that a friend does their PR, but the recommendation is based on staying at their places here.



I love Firmdale hotels, nice to hear they've opened one in New York


----------



## D (Oct 11, 2009)

I just looked at the menu for Park Avenue Autumn, some of which I will definitely poach for my own meals this week.  But a side order of "broccoli and cheetos"?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 12, 2009)

D said:


> what kind of budget is a big budget for you?
> 
> As you know, 'big budget' in cities like NY and London takes on a whole new meaning, potentially.
> 
> ...



Good point.

 I suppose I could see myself spending about $100 on an entree if it was going to be the best thing I've ever eaten. Which, given that I was raised on Scottish cuisine shouldn't be that difficult. 

I think that spending $500 on a meal for two would probably just be setting myself up for disappointment. And chronic feelings of guilt.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you like good (expensive) steak, try Wolfgang's on Park Ave, excellent food and I'm sure if you went to town you could run up a hell of a bill 

http://wolfgangssteakhouse.com/


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 12, 2009)

LilJen said:


> I love Firmdale hotels, nice to hear they've opened one in New York



http://www.firmdale.com/index.php?page_id=31:cool:


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2009)

We had an amazing meal in New York at a place called Degustation in the East Village.  It was $50 for the 5-course tasting menu - basically 5 "small plates" of creative Spanish influenced food.  I really like the space as well - it only seats 16 people and you sit around an open kitchen so great if you're a nosy foodie like me.  

If money was no object, I'd go to Eleven Madison Park, which has been highly recommended to me by several people.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> The Windows on the World restaurant used to be good, I'm not sure if it's still open though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2009)

Ignore Ralph, he's the forum's new resident troll


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 19, 2009)

Tavern on the Green ????


----------



## D (Oct 19, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Tavern on the Green ????



old school!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's not huge budget but I've always been a fan of Rosa Mexicana which does Mexican food (obviously). 

I'm sure if you went all out with the drinks, starters, deserts and main dishes you won't get a lot of change from $150. Much beyond that I start to wonder how good a meal can really get.

http://www.rosamexicano.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------



## D (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want good Mexican food in Manhattan, go here:

www.zarela.com

Haven't been to Rosa Mexicano in ages, but my palate is routinely dazzled by Zarela.  Mmmmm.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 19, 2009)

D said:


> old school!



Yeah I know 

They should go though!


----------



## paolo (Oct 19, 2009)

inflatable jesus said:


> So I'm about to turn 30 and I feel like treating myself on my birthday next month. I'm 90% settled on the idea of spending it in New York but I've been out in the suburbs for a couple of years now, I very rarely venture into the city and don't really have any concrete ideas for what to do.
> 
> So I was just wondering if anyone had any big-budget ideas for a night in NYC? Restaurant, hotel (maybe with a great view), bar recommendations would be welcome.
> 
> ...



How about... a modest (but nice) meal.

Then a whizz round Manhattan in a helicopter.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Oct 20, 2009)

My old office is just round the corner from Rosa Mexicana and it was where I liked to go with some work friends for special occasions. They have the best braised pork sandwich there.

I think I would have to skip the helicopter though. I have a big fear of heights and I know I'd just be thinking about the recent crash.

Thanks for all your suggestions. I've been checking out several of them.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 22, 2009)

Ms T said:


> If money was no object, I'd go to Eleven Madison Park, which has been highly recommended to me by several people.



As Urban's mistress of the beetroot carpaccio, I think you are obliged to demand that you get taken there for dinner to sample the "Heirloom Beets"







Just better phone ahead to ensure they are included on the Eleven menu of eleven courses for $175 with wine pairings for a further $125.


----------



## D (Oct 25, 2009)

those are the most beautiful beets ever!


----------

